# New addition



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

Awwwww!! She's adorable!


----------



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

Congratulations! She's gorgeous; I love Clydesdales!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Thank you very much. I am very happy


----------



## brightside (May 25, 2008)

aww congrats M2G! She's really pretty! I'm happy for you! I like your signature btw.


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

That's great! Did you decide on a name yet?


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

brightside said:


> aww congrats M2G! She's really pretty! I'm happy for you! I like your signature btw.


Thank you very much. I adore Walt Disney and everything he ever did. A saying I picked in real life I was going to put as my signature, something he also quoted "If you can dream it, you can do it".

This guy was incredible.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Sara said:


> That's great! Did you decide on a name yet?



 no but it will very likely come from what you guys posted because I haven't been able to come with anything better than your guys's great ideas  I will let you know for sure


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

She's beautiful. I love her feathers. They look like snowdrifts!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh dear God she's going to be HUGE!! Eeee I'm so excited for you!! Congrats! I didn't know you were looking! (Course, haven't been on in 2 days... a lot of stuff happens in just 48 hours!!)


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

So happy you brought her home. Or I guess you didn't have a trailer so you will get her home when?


----------



## Barbarosa (May 19, 2008)

I think I recognize the daddy. Wasn't he one of the lineman at last years Budwieser commercial during the superbowl? One small bit of advise... buy the BIG poop scooper :lol:


----------



## DutchHorse (Sep 16, 2007)

That horse is HUGE!!! :shock: Love the foal!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Barbarosa said:


> I think I recognize the daddy. Wasn't he one of the lineman at last years Budwieser commercial during the superbowl? One small bit of advise... buy the BIG poop scooper :lol:


HAHAHAHAH!


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

awww shes a cutie! thats really neat that the stallion is the father of one of the budweiser(sp?) stallions.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Congrats M2G!! 
She is beautiful, underweight but I know she'll get lots of TLC with you!!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Wow, the legs on her!
Congrats on the new girl.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Thank so very much everyone. I am thrilled to have her


----------



## Micki O (Apr 22, 2008)

I doubt I ever own a Clydesdale since at 17 - 18h they won't comfortably fit through my barn door! :lol: 

She is beautiful! Since you love Disney and she has unique markings and will no doubt be larger then life so to speak - Fantasia would be a truly fitting name.


----------



## Kirsti Arndt (Jun 23, 2008)

congrats she is a beauty!!!!!


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

I really liked "Pearl" for some reason. Just seems like a good name for a big drafty girl


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

We have decided to call her Celtic. Took some time to decide but we have settled with that


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Welcome, little Celtic! I expect lots of pictures of her as she grows


----------



## Feathers (Dec 22, 2007)

Oh Wow, she's just a doll M2G! Congratulations!!    What a beautiful girl!! I'm sure you'll have fun with her! 

Good luck with Celtic!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Thank you so much guys, I am so thrilled to have her


----------



## southafrica1001 (Mar 24, 2008)

i cant see the pictures for some reason  is that her on your avatar though? she sound beautiful. good luck with her


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Did you see page 1? no she isn't on the avatar. I don't have good enough photos to put as avatar  hopefully when she gets here I will be able to manage some good photos.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Oh wow she is so pretty, I like her better than the first one you were looking at! I can't wait to see better pictures of her!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> Oh wow she is so pretty, I like her better than the first one you were looking at! I can't wait to see better pictures of her!


thank you so much. I am really looking forwards to having her here.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

When does she come home?


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I am not 100% sure yet. It will be in about 1 month's time


----------



## C-Bear (Jul 1, 2008)

mudypony said:


> Awwwww!! She's adorable!


oh my gosh!!!!! she's the cutest thing what's her name?


----------



## southafrica1001 (Mar 24, 2008)

My2Geldings said:


> Did you see page 1? no she isn't on the avatar. I don't have good enough photos to put as avatar  hopefully when she gets here I will be able to manage some good photos.


hehe yea i saw the first page but it comes out with the little boxes with the x in the middle.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

C-Bear said:


> mudypony said:
> 
> 
> > Awwwww!! She's adorable!
> ...


Her name is Celtic


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Thats a beautiful name M2G. Did you pick it? Or is she already called that?

Beautiful name for a beautiful lil (or rather big) lady. :wink:


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

meggymoo said:


> Thats a beautiful name M2G. Did you pick it? Or is she already called that?
> 
> Beautiful name for a beautiful lil (or rather big) lady. :wink:


Thanks Meggy  I was actually kind of bad. My friend's mare is named like that. Always said if I ever bought a mare, I would name her Celtic


----------

